# Peruta v. California "Relisted" by SCOTUS



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

From what I understand, this is a good sign for Peruta, CA and Pro-2nd folks everywhere. Peruta challenges "May issue" at the discretion of the govt for permits to carry. This case could likely finally get rid of may issue nation-wide.

Relist either means a quick dissent to the petitioners request, or much more likely "a summary reversal" in favor or Peruta. Given Gorsuch is on the bench, my money is on summary reversal.

Relist Watch - SCOTUSblog


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This has been stalled for a long time under that Muzzie basturd


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It should be the governments burden to prove one should not be armed. JMHO.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

All gun owners eyes from Totalitarian states like MA, CT NJ NY MD CA IL WA AND OR. should be watching this.
and many previously free states that seen their rights eroding should as well!
SC PA NH come to mind...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> All gun owners eyes from Totalitarian states like MA, CT NJ NY MD CA IL WA AND OR. should be watching this.
> and many previously free states that seen their rights eroding should as well!
> SC PA NH come to mind...


2nd A rights eroding in Pennsylvania? With the exception of liberal Philadelphia, our state is a bastion of gun freedom. A clause similiar to the 2nd A is in our state constitution, and we are a "shall issue" and "open carry" state.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> It should be the governments burden to prove one should not be armed. JMHO.


I have evolved on this. I believe that every "citizen" should be able to own and bear arms. If they are not safe enough to do so, then they are not safe enough to live freely in society. Lock them up for life or with most repeat violent criminals, stretch their necks.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I agree Pa is a great gun state. I live in De & getting a permit in Pa is 20 minutes & $25.00 for 5 yrs. De is the hard one ..lots of paper work & expensive for the 1 st permit ($300.00 to $500.00 ), then $65.00/5 yrs. But anyone can get one as long as there record is clear & they don't recognize Pa. because Pa doesn't require classes & certified instructors. To much BS in this permit process from state to state.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I waited for years when this became active - donated LOTS of money too...I wouldn't hold my breath...Even though WA state isn't the best, it's WAY better than kommiefornia, so... 

I even challenged my denial from the crappy San Diego sheriff's office for my carry permit - never granted, would never be granted - I couldn't pay off the sheriff's office like others could...that state is a lost cause in MANY ways

Peace & success!
Michael J.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> 2nd A rights eroding in Pennsylvania? With the exception of liberal Philadelphia, our state is a bastion of gun freedom. A clause similiar to the 2nd A is in our state constitution, and we are a "shall issue" and "open carry" state.


Well your now disgraced from AG revoked a lot of reciprocals from other states removed all non resident permits, so yeah I think there was rights revoked.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have evolved on this. I believe that every "citizen" should be able to own and bear arms. If they are not safe enough to do so, then they are not safe enough to live freely in society. Lock them up for life or with most repeat violent criminals, stretch their necks.


I took his comment to mean just that. "Burden of proof" would be a criminal court proceeding, implying the person was accused of breaking the law.
I agree, convicts' rights should be restricted.
Free citizens' rights should not.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I have evolved on this. I believe that every "citizen" should be able to own and bear arms. If they are not safe enough to do so, then they are not safe enough to live freely in society. Lock them up for life or with most repeat violent criminals, stretch their necks.


I'm not safe with a gun, because of lack of experience. Does that mean I should be locked up with violent criminals and have my neck stretched? :glasses:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I took his comment to mean just that. "Burden of proof" would be a criminal court proceeding, implying the person was accused of breaking the law.
> I agree, convicts' rights should be restricted.
> Free citizens' rights should not.


Maybe I should clarify. I believe that felons that have completed their punishment should have their right to own a bear a firearm restored without any court proceeding. I am talking about the one time offender and not violent repeat offenders who should never be back in society.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yay for our side!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

homefire said:


> I'm not safe with a gun, because of lack of experience. Does that mean I should be locked up with violent criminals and have my neck stretched? :glasses:


At least you know your limitations. You can learn and train if this appeals to you or not if it doesn't, but you have No right to tell others that they can't bear arms, if that's their choice.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

You're right, I don't/can't tell anyone if they have the right to bear arms. Unless that arm/gun..is mine/me. (I hear rumors)


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

homefire said:


> You're right, I don't/can't tell anyone if they have the right to bear arms. Unless that arm/gun..is mine/me. (I hear rumors)


If they get their voting rights back, they should get back gun rights. Maybe that will stop this stupid crap of just giving voting rights back without any process.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not real sure what NY's policy is, I know there's a bunch of restrictions that keep getting worse. I'm not sure how voting rights ever got tied to gun rights? It seems odd, although I maintain both. 

I guess voting can cause problems..Obama was in office.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 2 Amendment does not nor should it require anyone to own or carry a fire arm. It only list it as a right we have. It is also the most often wrongfully denied. Because some choose to commit crimes, some how the rest of us should give up our right. Makes no senses.
The ones that need to lose their right are those the commit the crimes. They are the problem. They will in most cases always be the problem.
Fact is most felons do not go to jail their first hand full of crimes. In most cases they plea down anyway. When I felon choices to forfeit the right they should not get it back.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Maybe I should clarify. I believe that felons that have completed their punishment should have their right to own a bear a firearm restored without any court proceeding. I am talking about the one time offender and not violent repeat offenders who should never be back in society.


RL I guess I fall on the other side of the fence. You will be happy to know that there are only 10 states where felons *may* lose their right to vote permanently. I believe they need to prove that they have mended their ways to a court and have earned their right vote back. But then I think the right to vote is so important that you need to complete 2 years of service to our nation before you get the right to vote and also pass a civics examination before your service starts.

Map of State Felon Voting Laws - Felon Voting - ProCon.org

I believe if you have lost your civil rights because you committed a crime, then you have lost all of them. The right to vote is as important as the 2A.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> RL I guess I fall on the other side of the fence. You will be happy to know that there are only 10 states where felons *may* lose their right to vote permanently. I believe they need to prove that they have mended their ways to a court and have earned their right vote back. But then I think the right to vote is so important that you need to complete 2 years of service to our nation before you get the right to vote and also pass a civics examination before your service starts.
> 
> Map of State Felon Voting Laws - Felon Voting - ProCon.org
> 
> I believe if you have lost your civil rights because you committed a crime, then you have lost all of them. The right to vote is as important as the 2A.


It is certainly alright for us to disagree. Voting right can easily be fixed by going back to only land owners having the right to vote. That alone would wipe out the traitor lefty party from ever winning an election again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No restoring gun rights for felons. Most of them are already repeat offenders that got cases plead out in the first place. You have to pay to play the price is losing the right. No down side to doing felonies other wise. Few felons really do time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> No restoring gun rights for felons. Most of them are already repeat offenders that got cases plead out in the first place. You have to pay to play the price is losing the right. No down side to doing felonies other wise. Few felons really do time.


You do realize that a majority of Americans commit at least one felony per day without even knowing it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You do realize that a majority of Americans commit at least one felony per day without even knowing it?


And 99.9% are never charged at all, most charged are plead down and never face any consequences. Don't want to pay the price don't play the game. It takes a long list of crimes inmost cases to ever face right charges.
Heck even in Milwaukee with out a lawyer you can plea felon in position of a firearm down to Disorderly conduct in a case I know of it was pleaded to a parking ticket. 
I got busted with one join man and went to prison. BS. Never happen never will.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> And 99.9% are never charged at all, most charged are plead down and never face any consequences. Don't want to pay the price don't play the game. It takes a long list of crimes inmost cases to ever face right charges.
> Heck even in Milwaukee with out a lawyer you can plea felon in position of a firearm down to Disorderly conduct in a case I know of it was pleaded to a parking ticket.
> I got busted with one join man and went to prison. BS. Never happen never will.


It is not a current worry, so much, but you get the right folks in charge of govt, (local, state and fed) and these "never mind felonies" turns you and most others into felons losing 2nd amendment rights. I hope that you do see how this would likely play out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It is not a current worry, so much, but you get the right folks in charge of govt, (local, state and fed) and these "never mind felonies" turns you and most others into felons losing 2nd amendment rights. I hope that you do see how this would likely play out.


 I'll take my chances . Commit murder and a good chance now you do little time Average time served is around 4 years and most kill again. We had two a few years back here were out on so called parole time served 4 years killed again.
Felons needs to serve their 100% full time no short cuts and give up their right to bring error on the rest of us . They knew going in they were wrong did it anyway.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I'll take my chances . Commit murder and a good chance now you do little time Average time served is around 4 years and most kill again. We had two a few years back here were out on so called parole time served 4 years killed again.
> Felons needs to serve their 100% full time no short cuts and give up their right to bring error on the rest of us . They knew going in they were wrong did it anyway.


I will reassert what I said from the beginning. If a person is not safe enough to live in the community, then the should either be incarcerated for life or given a dirt nap. If they are safe enough and have completed their punishment, then they should have all rights restored. I know, based on my own experience working with criminals and mentally ill/chemically dependent folks in general, you can reliably assess those truly dangerous and who will reoffend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I will reassert what I said from the beginning. If a person is not safe enough to live in the community, then the should either be incarcerated for life or given a dirt nap. If they are safe enough and have completed their punishment, then they should have all rights restored. I know, based on my own experience working with criminals and mentally ill/chemically dependent folks in general, you can reliably assess those truly dangerous and who will reoffend.


 I will disagree with you on this. If the offend once they are very likely to do it again and again. They my con you into thinking they won't but they do and they will. If they suffer enough they may find away to change but not common. Restoring the right means that those that follow the law are suckers. No down side to committing the crimes so why not everyone just do as they please.
Another misunderstood felon that needs his gun rights back.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/05/1...ealth-care-benefits-after-prison-release.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I will disagree with you on this. If the offend once they are very likely to do it again and again. They my con you into thinking they won't but they do and they will. If they suffer enough they may find away to change but not common. Restoring the right means that those that follow the law are suckers. No down side to committing the crimes so why not everyone just do as they please.
> Another misunderstood felon that needs his gun rights back.
> Chelsea Manning to remain in Army, receive health care benefits after prison release | Fox News


What do you disagree with? Your post above does not talk to it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> What do you disagree with? Your post above does not talk to it.


 I disagree anyone can tell who and who will not offend again.
I disagree that they won't. They will.
I disagree they should have rights restored they chose to forfeit.

And here is another should she even be convicted. Serve a little time and give her a gun also.
Chicago woman accused of ramming officer's daughter into tree after argument, killing her | Fox News

Nope, the story about good old Bob getting busted with one joint and sent to prison convicted of a felony just are not true. You have to really work at it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I disagree anyone can tell who and who will not offend again.
> I disagree that they won't. They will.
> I disagree they should have rights restored they chose to forfeit.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the clarification and passion. From my experience and I bet research, most folks that get convicted for a felony never recidivate and the convictions are not violent. You can get a felony for stealing something worth $500. Early 70's you could get convicted for a felony for having a dime bag of weed. You really believe that cases like these deserve life time ban from a God given right? I'll hang up and listen....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I appreciate the clarification and passion. From my experience and I bet research, most folks that get convicted for a felony never recidivate and the convictions are not violent. You can get a felony for stealing something worth $500. Early 70's you could get convicted for a felony for having a dime bag of weed. You really believe that cases like these deserve life time ban from a God given right? I'll hang up and listen....:tango_face_wink:


 Few are ever even charged with their first hand full . Then when they commit a serious one it is plead down anyway . This is why no one takes it serious they know about the free passes.
We just had another one here caught stealing cars 21 times. Still on the street. Some oif them were carjackings with force.
They know going in what the price might be but don't care.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Few are ever even charged with their first hand full . Then when they commit a serious one it is plead down anyway . This is why no one takes it serious they know about the free passes.
> We just had another one here caught stealing cars 21 times. Still on the street. Some oif them were carjackings with force.
> They know going in what the price might be but don't care.


"first hand full?" Lol. I think you should do some research sir. Perps may not get real punishment, but felonies are readily given sentence.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> "first hand full?" Lol. I think you should do some research sir. Perps may not get real punishment, but felonies are readily given sentence.


 We see it here everyday . To getr convicted of a felony you really have to work at it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We see it here everyday . To getr convicted of a felony you really have to work at it.


I think that you are not looking closely enough at the bigger picture my friend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I think that you are not looking closely enough at the bigger picture my friend.


 I would have the same thought of your view. So we just let these monsters server a few years if even that then hand them a gun. This idea that criminals get caught get pushed turn their life around and become model citizens is a fairy-tale. 
Pick anyone of them in the head lines today you want give them a gun. This guy will be back on the streets. So we should give him back some of the guns he stole . Never mind the people life he has ruined.

Joseph Jakubowski, Wisconsin man who sent manifesto to Trump, claims he 'doesn't know' where stolen guns are | Fox News


----------

